# picked up this elgin skylark



## kos22us (Sep 23, 2020)

picked up this elgin skylark


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 23, 2020)

Beautiful bike! 
For sale?


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2020)

Nice find !!!


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 23, 2020)

HOLY COW....looks like a "find" ...not from a collector right?
Tell us the storrrrrrrrrrry on that one


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 23, 2020)

Story time.

More photos when you have a minute please.

Congratulations.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 23, 2020)

P.m. in box I’m sure is full by now... looks like a nice original killer Come up


----------



## kos22us (Sep 24, 2020)

...   still cleaning it up


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 21, 2020)

If you still have your twin bar, and 4 star deluxe ladies, you have quite an Elgin collection going.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 21, 2020)

Lots of eye candy there. Congrats on your find.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 21, 2020)

Outstanding bike. By the way, just noticed your "Ventures" avatar. From where I'm sitting, Tacoma Washington. Nokie was a local until his passing couple years back and Don would show up at functions on occasion. Also Don's son sold at local guitar shows. Love music, well back to bikes...


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice bike!  Congrats on the find!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice bike and nice find!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 9, 2020)

SOOOOOO....COOOLLLLLL Congrats.


----------



## mike j (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice, all around.


----------



## kos22us (Mar 13, 2021)

I was looking at the Murray date charts and didn't see a match, couldn't find westfield charts, is there other date charts ?


----------



## Mercian (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi @kos22us 

A77280 is a Westfield built frame from early 1936. There should be another letter/number stamped above it (possibly C2 or C3). If you tell us this, we can tie down the date more exactly.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## kos22us (Mar 15, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi @kos22us
> 
> A77280 is a Westfield built frame from early 1936. There should be another letter/number stamped above it (possibly C2 or C3). If you tell us this, we can tie down the date more exactly.
> 
> ...



C 4  is stamped above the serial number ,  thanks for the info


----------



## Mercian (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi @kos22us 

Thanks for that. (-:

C4 means the frame was made in April 1936, so almost exactly 85 years ago. The bike will have been built up very shortly after.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## kos22us (Mar 16, 2021)

thanks Adrian


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 17, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-RAR...N-TIRE-BICYCLE/154374957832?campid=5335809022


----------



## HARPO (Mar 17, 2021)

It's up to $1,600 so far with 4 days left...


----------



## HARPO (Mar 19, 2021)

Two days left...It's at $2,051...


----------



## HARPO (Mar 21, 2021)

Final...*$3,900*........WOW!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 21, 2021)

PREWAR RARE 1936 26" ELGIN SKYLARK BALLOON TIRE BICYCLE   | eBay
					

ORIGINAL ALL STATE BLACK WALL 26" X 2.125" TIRES WILL BE GOOD FOR DISPLAY.



					www.ebay.com


----------

